# 189 VISA lodged November 2014 gang



## Donalphiri (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi

i am starting a thread for those who applied for the 189 Visa in November 2014. I had noticed that there was none at all for November 2014. In this thread we can share information regarding processing timelines and anything relevant.


----------



## div1220 (Jul 9, 2014)

hi i have applied on 26 nov..add me in the list


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

second of december 
my invite was from the 28th of november but


----------



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

Applied on 19th November ... everything fontloaded except medical


----------



## Donalphiri (Dec 16, 2014)

swede1234 said:


> Applied on 19th November ... everything fontloaded except medical


I was just looking at the visa tracker, I think DAIC will soon be the November 2014 applications at the end of the month. Here is the link for those who haven`t updated their visa tracking details. 

[


----------



## mohindnair (Dec 17, 2014)

Donalphiri said:


> Hi
> 
> i am starting a thread for those who applied for the 189 Visa in November 2014. I had noticed that there was none at all for November 2014. In this thread we can share information regarding processing timelines and anything relevant.


Hey guys I am Mohind Nair.
Applied 189 visa on November 11
Please add me into the group


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

div1220 said:


> hi i have applied on 26 nov..add me in the list




Hi Buddy , Saw ur quote that u applied for 261399 , in their website i saw currently Software engineers and application programers quota are pro rated . Just curious how much points did u have get the invitation . I am having only 65 at moment 2613 job thats i am thinking.


----------



## beshirish (May 20, 2014)

Hi There, I applied for EOI on 18th Nov 14 , got invitation on 28th Nov 14 & submitted all documents on 11th Dec 14. But I have not seen any case officer assigned yet !
Please add me to this group so that we share our progress across.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi buddy , just curious how many points did u get for EOI and which job category


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Applied visa on 12th Dec


----------



## beshirish (May 20, 2014)

Hi Andrew,
I am onshore applicant, came here on 457. But as far as I see all the cases, even if 60 points are ok. I have 60 only !


----------



## navz17 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi i applied for 190 on 12th November!


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Applied 1st of Dec , but waiting for CO


----------



## navz17 (Nov 2, 2014)

Im guessing nov files will open next month now


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

navz17 said:


> Im guessing nov files will open next month now


Hope ur words will be true


----------



## skim (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello I applied on 20th nov everything uploaded on the 22nd add me to list please!


----------



## nelly2k (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi,

Applied on 14th Nov, almost all docs uploaded except Form 80. Medicine done already.

Is anyone know if PCC is over than 1 year old (1 year 7 months), but I haven't been in a country for about 5 years, is it still valid or I need a new one?

Thanks


----------



## AnujBh (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Guys, please advise, I was uploading my documents.
By mistake I uploaded 2 of my India work experience documents in Australian experience category instead of selecting overseas experience.

Now I cannot delete the document even though i uploaded the same document again in overseas ex category.

I have also filled Form 1023 for this correction.

Please advise what should I do now.


----------



## amolpathak (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to be part of this tread, applied 189 visa on November 19th, till date all frontloaded including PCC, Form 80, only pending Thailand PCC which will take time, waiting for CO now.


----------



## navz17 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hopefully files will starting moving quicker now! Fingers crossed


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Applied 6th November!


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Applied on 6th november!


----------



## arashi17 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Nov 13th*

Lodged on Nov 13th.


----------



## mohindnair (Dec 17, 2014)

nelly2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on 14th Nov, almost all docs uploaded except Form 80. Medicine done already.
> 
> ...


PCC over 1 year not valid..


----------



## m.badger (Jun 17, 2012)

*189-Applied 17 Nov*

Hello all,

Just checking in as we get closer to the visa grant date. Applied on Nov 17 and hoping for something by mid January.

___________________________

Accountant - 221111 | IELTS : 16-Aug-2014
EOI applied: 14-Nov-14 | Got Invited from EOI 189 visa- 17-Nov-14
VISA Lodged: 17-Nov-2014| PCC: 1-Dec-2014| Medical: 15-Sept-14
CO assignedending
Visa grant-Pending


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Hope all of you are updating the Tracker with your details: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=276


----------



## Damraw (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi FOlks,

Applied on 31st Oct 2014 . still waiting for CO to e allocated!!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

*Can 190 guys too join here...... lol *:juggle:


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

may i have the link so I can also track my application progress? 

65 points / Invitation: 28 Nov 2014 / Apply: 28 Nov 2014 / CO or Visa grant: hopefully soon. 

All documents including medical and characters clearance as well as form 80 uploaded.


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

nelly2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on 14th Nov, almost all docs uploaded except Form 80. Medicine done already.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I am in the same situation, everything has been front loaded for my 189 application except for the oversea PCC. I think I can use my old PCC, which was issued at the time I left my home country for further education in Australia - about 5 years ago, with an up to date AFP, since I have in Australia all the time after I left my home country except for several visit with a total period of less than 12 months.

I used to use this old oversea PCC with up to date AFP when applying for 485 visa, and it worked out quite well. I therefore believe that will work the same way for 189 visa.

Please advise if anyone has the same experience and been requested for the up to date oversea PCC. I will appreciate this valuable information since it may take 5 weeks to get the PCC in my home country and I need the visa grant urgently.

Regards,
Mey


----------



## iamdhirajk (Dec 29, 2014)

Applied on 14 Nov 2014.

Waiting for CO to be assigned, fingers crossed!


----------



## mohindnair (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey guys!!!!!!
Who is the administrator of the forum??????????
Please merge this gang to the main forum where october gang is merged...
This will help us to track the people getting visa grant..........


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

mohindnair said:


> Hey guys!!!!!!
> Who is the administrator of the forum??????????
> Please merge this gang to the main forum where october gang is merged...
> This will help us to track the people getting visa grant..........


Would suggest to keep it seperate.


----------



## Damraw (Sep 25, 2014)

Cant Find the October Gang thread at all? was it unintentionally removed?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Applied on 10th November


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Would like to keep this thread running separate... because its better to monitor people who fall in the same bucket of allocations rather than following a generic thread with 7000 Pages

and then people then do get their individual choice to follow the bigger group / thread


October 2014 thread was purposefully deleted and merged... please don't do it to this one


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

mohindnair said:


> Hey guys!!!!!!
> Who is the administrator of the forum??????????
> Please merge this gang to the main forum where october gang is merged...
> This will help us to track the people getting visa grant..........


Request to keep this separate please!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mohindnair said:


> Hey guys!!!!!!
> Who is the administrator of the forum??????????
> Please merge this gang to the main forum where october gang is merged...
> This will help us to track the people getting visa grant..........


Guys,

I heard in some thread that nearly four Month based threads was merged with some other thread May be *189 & 190 visa applicants..... * Not sure....

Check with any moderator...

Contact _shel, who is really helpful....


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

iamdhirajk said:


> Applied on 14 Nov 2014.
> 
> Waiting for CO to be assigned, fingers crossed!


Me too :nod:


----------



## iamdhirajk (Dec 29, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys,
> 
> I heard in some thread that nearly four Month based threads was merged with some other thread May be *189 & 190 visa applicants..... * Not sure....
> 
> ...



Congrates man,

I lodged on 14 Nov and no reply yet.

Is it like state sponsorship applications get preference ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

iamdhirajk said:


> Congrates man,
> 
> I lodged on 14 Nov and no reply yet.
> 
> Is it like state sponsorship applications get preference ?


Yes will have priority.....
check this thread...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7381.html#post6123001



Thanks for your wishes....

please update yourself in the tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

and in the signature(timeline)


----------



## m.badger (Jun 17, 2012)

SVD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope all of you are updating the Tracker with your details: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=276


SVD, 

I put my details on this document but when I go back to check them they have disappeared? Do I need to do something different?


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

m.badger said:


> SVD,
> 
> I put my details on this document but when I go back to check them they have disappeared? Do I need to do something different?


Well, its a shared file where multiple people write to it at the same time... Someone might have messed around with it and may be the file was restored later on... it is usually sorted in Ascending order of application date... if you have applied for 189.. insert your details on the tab for 189 and based on your application date!

Good luck.. let me know how you go with it.


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Guys and Girls,

Additionally you can keep checking the Generic 189 & 190 Visa Applicants http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7385.html#post6128201 and the Tracker....

Couple of people who applied on 30 / 31 Oct got their Grants Today!


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

SVD said:


> Guys and Girls,
> 
> Additionally you can keep checking the Generic 189 & 190 Visa Applicants http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7385.html#post6128201 and the Tracker....
> 
> Couple of people who applied on 30 / 31 Oct got their Grants Today!


Can I ask u why was some cases are delayed...

I am also 20 th sep 2014 applicant... Australian Embassy Delhi has been calling my Workplace and also called me today...and enquired...

I am really nervous...as to why they are getting so detail investigation...are they doing it for every one ? Do you have any Idea...

Thanks 
Freak


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

freak199 said:


> Can I ask u why was some cases are delayed...
> 
> I am also 20 th sep 2014 applicant... Australian Embassy Delhi has been calling my Workplace and also called me today...and enquired...
> 
> ...


Hi freak

What they checked out and whom they called up


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

Applied on 19th Novmeber...

I will update my signature once I became eligible for it (posted 7 or more posts )


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey All I applied on OCT 27th still no news yet,
I see some people ahead of me have gotten grants already is there a reason for this?
also if I have my wife plus 2 children will this make it a longer wait?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

freak199 said:


> Can I ask u why was some cases are delayed...
> 
> I am also 20 th sep 2014 applicant... Australian Embassy Delhi has been calling my Workplace and also called me today...and enquired...
> 
> ...


Be positive.... It's a normal routine check up for some case. But very rare.... 

Did you submitted any Points test advice from skill assessment authority.

Share EOI points details.

Importantly update your timeline in the signature to understand your case better.

all the best...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hey All I applied on OCT 27th still no news yet,
> I see some people ahead of me have gotten grants already is there a reason for this?
> also if I have my wife plus 2 children will this make it a longer wait?


For your Question:* No*. In fact it will make fast provide your spouse documents are in ready state.

Expect it in this week or next...

Update your timeline in the signature to understand your case better.

Also visa tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


all the best...


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Great hopefully this weeks 
Thanks for your advice and help


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Good Luck!


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

It doesn't look like any grants today


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

It seems that no grant has been awarded today....


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Confused also maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Damraw (Sep 25, 2014)

Folks got CO assigned yesterday.... Applied on 31st Oct.


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

Any requests for further information or additional docs?


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

Damraw said:


> Folks got CO assigned yesterday.... Applied on 31st Oct.


Has your CO asked for any additional documents?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Irish-Ladd said:


> It doesn't look like any grants today


One grant : wannaoz

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodged-sep-2014-timelines-11.html#post6137441


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey guys I applied on the 27th of oct everything has been given Medicals and PCC still no news yet or CO assigned, 
We are onshore NSW. 
Any ideas why we haven't heard yet?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hey guys I applied on the 27th of oct everything has been given Medicals and PCC still no news yet or CO assigned,
> We are onshore NSW.
> Any ideas why we haven't heard yet?


Hopefully, will get in next week......:juggle:

Update yourself in tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Also your timeline in the Siganture...


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Are you the 27th also?


----------



## Damraw (Sep 25, 2014)

Just the PCC which is WIP....hopefully shud get that soon.


----------



## TotoyBeebo (Jan 7, 2015)

Damraw said:


> Hi FOlks,
> 
> Applied on 31st Oct 2014 . still waiting for CO to e allocated!!


I also applied on the same date but no CO is allocated as well.. Anyone know what could be the issue?


----------



## TotoyBeebo (Jan 7, 2015)

Damraw said:


> Folks got CO assigned yesterday.... Applied on 31st Oct.


Have you uploaded all the docs that is why CO was assigned to you?My meds and pcc are still both pending.


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Gang

Thank god i found this thread - was started to get worried.

I also applied on 15th Nov but no CO allocated.

I am really having very weird and dumb questions : appreciate if someone can help: 

1. How do I know if my visa is actually lodged? as soon as i got invite - with in a week i filled the form in immiAccount and paid the fees. - does it mean that once you fill the online immigration account form and pay the fees - your visa is lodged? i dont see any visa lodged id or something neither a mail saying that my visa is lodged so how do i know? i only got a mail saying that my payment is received - so does that mean my visa is lodged and CO will be allocated to me?
2. my invitation has expired in December and i got a new invitation now - so do i have to do anything with the new invitation? 
3. When selecting the subclass i had selected 189 and 190 - and i got first invite for 189 so i lodged for it - after that i got an invite for 190 too - do i have to do anything with the invite for 190? please advise here - also if i dont do anything with 190 - does it in any way affect my chances of getting grant?
4. for my case - my wife is pregnant and is due in jun - so i am not going for pcc and medical untill the co gets allocated - just to buy myself time in terms of travel to AUS in the 1year period - is this a wise decision? OR should i upload as many documents as possible?

Thanks for bearing with me and appreciate your response.


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

Apart from my above questions few more questions : 

- is it required to upload all the docs in a particular format? as in descending order of years for all the payslips etc. and what if you have multiple payslips for different regions - for example for month of may - if you have india payslip as well as uk payslip?

- is it required to add the description as well while uploading docs in immiaccount? what if we havnt added any description? not following best practices does not lead to rejection of the grant right?


----------



## R2HALz (Jan 9, 2015)

mohindnair said:


> Hey guys I am Mohind Nair.
> Applied 189 visa on November 11
> Please add me into the group


thanks for useful information you provide. it would help me alot. i done my UG in 2008 mechanical engineer after wards i have continue work till now 2015. now my query is i have to opt additional assessment services for Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment or only standard Competency Demonstration Report is enough. 

I done three CP's 1st on UG final project . 2nd my industrial training & 3rd related to my work . is this fine ?

looking for your positive response 

Regards


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

sgToAus said:


> Hi Gang
> 
> Thank god i found this thread - was started to get worried.
> 
> ...


1. I think after i lodged and paid for my application, i received an email confirming the receipt of my payment. You can also check your application status in your immi account - fee should be stated with the amount you paid, the status should be stated as "in progress" if i am correct. In case your visa is lodged, you will need to wait for CO.

2 - 3. I think it is upto you, which one you need to go for - 189 or 190. You will need to prepare another application form and pay the fee again since the 189 fee was not refundable. 190 will come with a restriction of the state you will settle for the first two years of the arrival. For my case, I have withdrawn the NSW190 after I lodged 189 application. Hopefully nothing will be impacted.

4. If I remember correctly, there should be somewhere in the application form that you were asked to provide the intending arrival date or something which you can let them know when you want to travel to Australia. You can further discuss with your CO once it's assigned.

If it were me, I would upload all the basic required docs except for Medicals and Character Clearance. 

For the rules/guidance to attach the docs in immi, you can find all the information there I think.

All the best.


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Good Luck Guys... hope people who applied in OCT all get their Grants today and people who applied Nov starts getting grant as well!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*hello*



thomasvo said:


> second of december
> my invite was from the 28th of november but


hey buddy is PTE exam easier than ielts .


----------



## Irish-Ladd (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey any grants today?
I rang the department 32 people in the queue before my call crazy!!! Will have to call early in the morning.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> hey buddy is PTE exam easier than ielts .


I wouldn't say easier but the marking seems to be more fair. Thats what I (and a lot of others on this forum) think anyway.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> hey buddy is PTE exam easier than ielts .


Hey Andrew64,

how r u doing....

What *thomasvo *said is 100 % true....

Better go with PTE rather then IELTS....


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

SVD said:


> Good Luck Guys... hope people who applied in OCT all get their Grants today and people who applied Nov starts getting grant as well!:fingerscrossed:


Someone messed up the trekker sheet


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

*CO allocation started for November Group!!!*

Seems like two people from November gang (dinujaink and srh82) have got Direct Grants today!!!
Congratulations to both of you.

Fingers Crossed for the rest of us in November Gang 
*Best of luck everyone!!!*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Seems like two people from November gang (dinujaink and srh82) have got Direct Grants today!!!
> Congratulations to both of you.
> 
> Fingers Crossed for the rest of us in November Gang
> ...



Waiting for the golden news from you mate.....


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Waiting for the golden news from you mate.....


Thanks Buddy, eagerly looking forward for that day


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks like two more from November Gang (np007 and Mohind Nair) have got direct grants today. Congratulations to both of you.
Sudden burst of activity from DIBP. Its good to see people who lodged their visas around mid of November getting direct grants.

It's starting to feel like a suspense thriller now!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Looks like two more from November Gang (np007 and Mohind Nair) have got direct grants today. Congratulations to both of you.
> Sudden burst of activity from DIBP. Its good to see people who lodged their visas around mid of November getting direct grants.
> 
> It's starting to feel like a suspense thriller now!


Congrats mohindnair and np007


----------



## iamdhirajk (Dec 29, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats mohindnair and np007



Can someone please let us know what dates did they applied on?
I applied on 14 Nov and waiting for a CO allocation.


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

iamdhirajk said:


> Can someone please let us know what dates did they applied on?
> I applied on 14 Nov and waiting for a CO allocation.


You can check these details on Trekker sheet. The link to trekker sheet is: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Also, it would be better if you may also include your timeline on this sheet and in your signature.


----------



## iamdhirajk (Dec 29, 2014)

ahsan_abbas said:


> You can check these details on Trekker sheet. The link to trekker sheet is
> 
> Also, it would be better if you may also include your timeline on this sheet and in your signature.


Sorry, I cant access google drive from may laptop. I am in my office LAN.
I have updated my signature.

---
Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
IELTS: 7.5 / 27 Sep 2014
ACS: +ve / 28 Oct 2014
EOI Lodged date: 65 Points / 28 Oct 2014
EOI Invitation date: 14 Nov 2014
Visa Lodged Date: 14 Nov 2014
CO Allocation: Waiting ..
Visa Grant: Waiting ..


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

iamdhirajk said:


> Sorry, I cant access google drive from may laptop. I am in my office LAN.
> I have updated my signature.
> 
> ---
> ...




srh82 => 04-Nov => 12th Jan

dinujaink => 04-Nov => 13th Jan
np007 => 09-Nov => 13th Jan
Mohind Nair => 11-Nov => 13th Jan


prashant.aggarwal => 11-Nov => 14th Jan


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> srh82 => 04-Nov => 12th Jan
> 
> dinujaink => 04-Nov => 13th Jan
> np007 => 09-Nov => 13th Jan
> ...


Presently the tracker mentions 3 people from November Gang who have been allocated COs.
Adding their details below for those unable to access the tracker.

benthomas | Application Date: 1-Nov-2014 | CO Allocation date: 13-Jan
cat_lady | Application Date: 3-Nov-2014 | CO Allocation date: 14-Jan
greenduzt | Application Date: 4-Nov-2014 | CO Allocation date: 14-Jan


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Presently the tracker mentions 3 people from November Gang who have been allocated COs.
> Adding their details below for those unable to access the tracker.
> 
> benthomas | Application Date: 1-Nov-2014 | CO Allocation date: 13-Jan
> ...


*Good Job Dear Expecting189*

You are in the close call. My Advance wishes to you..... all the best

Do check Mail(also junk) regularly and your immi account... Status => finalized


----------



## vishuluvs (Jan 14, 2015)

*Validate My Agent*

Folks,

Need your help as you guys have applied for Visa in Nov, I got my EOI on 9th Jan '15, this morning i.e. 14th Jan my agent called me to say that he is ready with to file my visa and asked to share credentials as he is reluctant to share his ID/pwd as he uploads all his clients details there.

Due to some reason my credit card failed and immediately I received a text on my hand-phone stating

*'Txn at Department of Immigration SOUTHPORT AUS Declined,*


I just want to know is the message received is Genuinely from the DIAC, as its a huge amount, so when you guys made the payment what was the message which you all received from the Bank or whats the transaction message online, is it same/similar one?


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

vishuluvs said:


> Folks,
> 
> Need your help as you guys have applied for Visa in Nov, I got my EOI on 9th Jan '15, this morning i.e. 14th Jan my agent called me to say that he is ready with to file my visa and asked to share credentials as he is reluctant to share his ID/pwd as he uploads all his clients details there.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about your case, sorry to hear that. 
Once I finished my payment, an email was sent to me for an acknowledgement of the receipt and the status on the IMMI Account was also confirmed.

Hope you are doing fine with this message. Try to contact the immi department to clarify this issue.

Best of luck.


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

Expecting189 said:


> Presently the tracker mentions 3 people from November Gang who have been allocated COs.
> Adding their details below for those unable to access the tracker.
> 
> benthomas | Application Date: 1-Nov-2014 | CO Allocation date: 13-Jan
> ...


Thanks for all these updates,

I don't know how long more I need wait in this silence..... It's really a killing moment. I keep checking my email/immi account at least 10 times a day. It's been so frustrating. I really wonder how some people manage to get the grant so early. That will be highly appreciated for any golden secrets to share.

hopefully I will at least get a CO allocation soon.

No choice but keep waiting......


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I havent heard of DIAC sending texts.

Wouldnt it make more sense if that is a setting from your bank? Do you get texts for successful/failed transactions?


----------



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

Vishu 

Can you please make sure that you credit card provider is not blocking transaction in certain countries. 

My provider has this setup, which i think good to have to avoid frauds, and I have to temporarily disable this check to make sure that DIBP can credit my card.


Best Regards


----------



## vishuluvs (Jan 14, 2015)

thomasvo said:


> I havent heard of DIAC sending texts.
> 
> Wouldnt it make more sense if that is a setting from your bank? Do you get texts for successful/failed transactions?



Yes, want to understand from you all, on sucessfull payment did you receive an alert from bank was that similar to mine though with a sucess instead of Decline?

What I mean here is the Name right i.e. Department Of immigration SOUTHPORT is the name right? or it should be something else? not sure if my agent has this credit going into his some fake account with same name, though I thinking very narrowly but just worried that when I make the payment it goes into the right account.


----------



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Vishu

I dont think that any payment had been made. It looks more like a message from your bank stating that a payment to xxx has been denied.

Better to contact your bank and double check with them if your card had been credited with equivalent amount. They should also be able to tell you if they have declined any payments.

Cheers.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

meys said:


> Thanks for all these updates,
> 
> I don't know how long more I need wait in this silence..... It's really a killing moment. I keep checking my email/immi account at least 10 times a day. It's been so frustrating. I really wonder how some people manage to get the grant so early. That will be highly appreciated for any golden secrets to share.
> 
> ...


Hey Meys,

I know the feeling of having to 'wait in this silence'!!!
Going by your signature as you have front loaded all your documents and lodged your application on 28th November, I think you can surely expect to get the Golden mail in a 
week or two.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

vishuluvs said:


> Folks,
> 
> Need your help as you guys have applied for Visa in Nov, I got my EOI on 9th Jan '15, this morning i.e. 14th Jan my agent called me to say that he is ready with to file my visa and asked to share credentials as he is reluctant to share his ID/pwd as he uploads all his clients details there.
> 
> ...


Hey Vishnu,

Your anxiety is understandable.
Lets take it step by step.

1. Since you say that the transaction got declined, did you check if your card was charged on not? If it was not charged please speak with your Bank to find out why the transaction failed.

2. If your card was charged and you still got the text msg, please speak to the bank (or find the details online if that is possible) and find out to which account the funds were transferred.

For all successful transactions DIBP send a mail with the fully details of the transaction. If your transaction was successful you should receive that as well. If you haven't (assuming the transaction was successful) speak with your agent.


----------



## SVD (Oct 16, 2014)

Got the Golden Mail this morning!


----------



## drone (Dec 17, 2014)

SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail this morning!


Congrats !!


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

Expecting189 said:


> Hey Meys,
> 
> I know the feeling of having to 'wait in this silence'!!!
> Going by your signature as you have front loaded all your documents and lodged your application on 28th November, I think you can surely expect to get the Golden mail in a
> ...


Hope so. Thanks, Expecting 189.

Regards,
Mey


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail this morning!


Congrats Buddy.


----------



## AnujBh (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi
Need a suggestion, if someone can please help.

I am a Metallurgist (234912) with 8 years of relevant experience (also assessed by VETASSESS as 8 years).

I have 2 queries:
1) My 1st year of experience was Graduate engineer trainee period but with salary and Income tax paid) and then confirmed as Assistant manager after 1 year in the same company.
Will my 1st year be considered as skilled work experience?

2) Will DIBP accept as is written in Points test advisory letter by vetassess which does consider this GET experience or they will have their own set of evaluation?

Kindly advise.
Thank you.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

AnujBh said:


> Hi
> Need a suggestion, if someone can please help.
> 
> I am a Metallurgist (234912) with 8 years of relevant experience (also assessed by VETASSESS as 8 years).
> ...


Since VETASSESS has considered your entire employment tenure (8 yrs) and you have claimed the same for points calculation, DIBP will accept it.


----------



## m.badger (Jun 17, 2012)

*Congrats*



SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail this morning!


Congratulations to SVD


----------



## navz17 (Nov 2, 2014)

Applied: 12-11-15
Co allocated: 08-01-15
Visa grant : ??


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

navz17 said:


> Applied: 12-11-15
> Co allocated: 08-01-15
> Visa grant : ??


It would be better if you can update your signature with details. Helps the other forum members.


----------



## navz17 (Nov 2, 2014)

ahsan_abbas said:


> navz17 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied: 12-11-15
> ...


Can i do it from the iphone browser?


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Finally Golden Mail*

Finally got Grant today


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sun99 said:


> Finally got Grant today


Congrats what are your timelines


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats Bro


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sun99 said:


> Finally got Grant today



Many hearty congratulations dear Sun99 lane:

Great day for you and enjoy this :cheer2: full moments


----------



## sauravd (Nov 3, 2014)

*189 nov 2014*

Hi guys,


I had lodged my 189 visa in 2014 nov with all the docs submitted including medicals. total points 65 including my partner.but no CO allocated till date..im getting a bit worried.just wanted to know if any of the guys have been allocated CO or been granted visa.?

ps if i call the immigration office will they be if any help regarding my enquiry??

Thanks
saurav


----------



## deltainmonschau (Jan 19, 2015)

sauravd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa in 2014 nov with all the docs submitted including medicals. total points 65 including my partner.but no CO allocated till date..im getting a bit worried.just wanted to know if any of the guys have been allocated CO or been granted visa.?
> ...


Same here. On what date did you apply? We applied on the 14th Nov, haven't heard a thing :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

sauravd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa in 2014 nov with all the docs submitted including medicals. total points 65 including my partner.but no CO allocated till date..im getting a bit worried.just wanted to know if any of the guys have been allocated CO or been granted visa.?
> ...


Please share your timeline in signature so that we may better understand your case. You can edit your signature after writing more or less 10 posts on this forum. For time being, please share your timeline in a post.

If your application is from early November then you may give them a call. Ask them about the completion of documents and whether there is anything missing? Do not ask about the status of your application as you will receive a standard answer.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sauravd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa in 2014 nov with all the docs submitted including medicals. total points 65 including my partner.but no CO allocated till date..im getting a bit worried.just wanted to know if any of the guys have been allocated CO or been granted visa.?
> ...


They are helpful one dear...

Don't hesitate to call them 

Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....

or

+61 731367000 -Brisbane Team (They could help only if your case allocated to this team)

Also if wish mail them : [email protected] and Request them to mark as urgent

Also please update you status in VISATRAcker and in signature....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

All the best
Siva


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> They are helpful one dear...
> 
> Don't hesitate to call them
> 
> ...


Hi Siva,

You have been a kind guider throughout this forum. Thanks for all your inputs.

Hopefully you wouldn't mind clarifying my concern about contacting the Immi Office. One used to advise me not to contact the Immi Dep unless it's compulsory, otherwise my case can be thrown to the bottom of the list, which may cause an unnecessarily long delay. 

If this is less likely the case, I really wish to contact the department to see how far my application have been processed so far, how long is it gonna take to visa grant. I do need PR to get a permanent position in my career and this good chance is too rare to miss out.

Thanks for advice. 

Regards,
Mey


----------



## a_ameena (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I just want to share the information that we had lodged our visa on Nov 15, 2014 with 60 points for Software Engineer and got direct grant on Jan 21, 2015 for myself and my spouse.

I have one question here... Can Secondary Applicant travel first to Australia without Primary Applicant ? Visa condition in our Grant Letters is NIL. I have sent an email to Case Officer, didnt get response yet.

Please share if you have any inputs on this.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

meys said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> You have been a kind guider throughout this forum. Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> ...


Dear Mey,

DIBP are very helpful and will not do it like what some one told to you.

It is advisable to contact DIBP once your application crosses 3 months.

Or in case any critical queries if you have can contact them.

Nowadays it is very fast and expect it between 50-60 days for CO allocation, If luck grant on same day(Docs are clean and clear)Else will take some time

All the best for your Oz aspirations.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

a_ameena said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I just want to share the information that we had lodged our visa on Nov 15, 2014 with 60 points for Software Engineer and got direct grant on Jan 21, 2015 for myself and my spouse.
> 
> ...


Firstly

Many hearty congrats to Receive Golden cUp :first: means your grant.

*100 % sure... secondary applicant can go first and later primary can join.*

While applying VISA only primary and dependent. Once got grant all are treated as PR holders.... They can do whatever in OZ like study,any job, business and enjoying life but all should be in legal way.

All the best... :cheer2:


Also update your status in signature and in the visa tracker (If not)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## a_ameena (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Siva, Sure.... Thanks a lot for your prompt response !!!!  It really helps me a lot....


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

a_ameena said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I just want to share the information that we had lodged our visa on Nov 15, 2014 with 60 points for Software Engineer and got direct grant on Jan 21, 2015 for myself and my spouse.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ameena


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

I have lodged my visa application in December, and completed my medicals today.
But I am confused about the submission of results, how will they submit it direct to immigration dept. ?

Also, how can we track/view whether they have submitted it or not?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application in December, and completed my medicals today.
> But I am confused about the submission of results, how will they submit it direct to immigration dept. ?
> ...


Mate

Dont worry, your results will be sent to DIBP by clinic team in 1-2 days through their e-Medical application.

Once it is reached,A message stating "Medical has been finalised for the applicant" will be displayed in the Applicant page of your IMMI account.

Do check this.

All the best and hope this helps you


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate
> 
> Dont worry, your results will be sent to DIBP by clinic team in 1-2 days through their e-Medical application.
> 
> ...





Hi sivakumar s s,

Thanks a lot, this definitely helps me 

and congratulations for your grant 

All d best to you too...


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Mey,
> 
> DIBP are very helpful and will not do it like what some one told to you.
> 
> ...



Dear Siva,

Great to hear. Thank you so much for clarifying this point. I will patiently wait for another one or two weeks. In case I have heard nothing still, I may need to contact them then. 

Would you recommend a phone call or email? I am not sure which processing team I have got for my case.

Thanks for your helpful response.

Regards,
Mey


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

meys said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> Great to hear. Thank you so much for clarifying this point. I will patiently wait for another one or two weeks. In case I have heard nothing still, I may need to contact them then.
> 
> ...



Dear Meys,

Please the contact number

Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....

or

+61 731367000 -Brisbane Team (They could help only if your case allocated to this team)

*Also Does anyone have contact number of Adelaide TEAM.. Please do share with us. Will be helpful for new aspirants*


----------



## meys (Jan 6, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Meys,
> 
> Please the contact number
> 
> ...


Heaps of thanks, Siva.

Regards,
Mey


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I see people on 28th of november got a co assigned and a 20th of november one got a grant already! 
I`m monitoring November applicants as i`m in the 5th of december.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

so good luck all =)


----------



## shanew (May 4, 2014)

*Visa Granted Today*

Hey everyone, 

I have lodged my visa application on 20th November and granted today .
Please let me know if anybody is planning to immigrate during April.

Thanks and good luck all


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Many hearty congratulations dear Shanew

Enjoy the golden moments :cheer2:




shanew said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 20th November and granted today .
> Please let me know if anybody is planning to immigrate during April.
> ...


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

shanew said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 20th November and granted today .
> Please let me know if anybody is planning to immigrate during April.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratz mate 

I saw your name in the file early morning today (your name turned green) from your posts count looks you have been a silent observer?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Congratz mate
> 
> I saw your name in the file early morning today (your name turned green) from your posts count looks you have been a silent observer?


Did you upload the documents the very same day ?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

umm?? what documents?
If you refer to my status in visa tracker so yes, i`m now fully "frontloaded" uploaded form 80 yesterday


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am seeing below written on my immi account. Can someone please let me know, does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital and that are ok ??

_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
_

No change in eMedical client.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeing below written on my immi account. Can someone please let me know, does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital and that are ok ??
> 
> ...


Yes mate  the same happens with all of us.
I also got the same message 2 days after the doctor finalized my check ups.


----------



## sgToAus (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi all

I have couple of questions 

1. i got a mail from CO - saying that i need to upload docs like health form, pcc etc. My question is - he has mentioned a limit of 28 days - so this limit is for replying to his mail or completing all the docs and uploading?

2. do i have to upload PCC for both myself and my spouse?

Thanks
Deep


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sgToAus said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have couple of questions
> 
> ...


*
1. need to complete everything -upload
2.Both PCC and Medicals for you and your spouse

*


----------



## shanew (May 4, 2014)

Thanks sivakumar s s,XINGSINGH, spiritstallion.....
All the best to all :thumb:


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

CO was assigned this morning. I hope things will get moving now.
All the best!


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> *
> 1. need to complete everything -upload
> 2.Both PCC and Medicals for you and your spouse
> 
> *


Hi,

I would add further....If one is arranging PCC and it gets a bit longer than 28 days, should he inform the CO (of course with the evidence of receipt from Police) that PCC might get a bit longer (like 30th day)?

Regards,


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would add further....If one is arranging PCC and it gets a bit longer than 28 days, should he inform the CO (of course with the evidence of receipt from Police) that PCC might get a bit longer (like 30th day)?
> 
> Regards,


I just chatted with some folks, who recommended I do the same. As soon I initiate the process I can request CO for more time, if I feel I will need more than 28 days. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Good job guys abu and bym....

Definetely need to inform CO and request for extension of time


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

bym007 said:


> I just chatted with some folks, who recommended I do the same. As soon I initiate the process I can request CO for more time, if I feel I will need more than 28 days. Better be safe than sorry.


Thanks Mate!

I will send an email to the CO requesting some more time and will attach scan copy of the receipt from the Police.

Regards,


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

The december winds started to blow 
Hope it goes smooth for you all.

If anyone also intending to travel in March and probably going Brisbane/QLD i might have flat share plans.

G L


----------



## akanksha2015 (Feb 2, 2015)

I lodged the applicaiton on 19th Nov for Subclass 189, All certified documents were front loaded including PCC before 26th November itself. 
I havenot yet heard anything from the immi department. Is there any contact number of the department I need to dial and check on the status? I am from India.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Yes mate  the same happens with all of us.
> I also got the same message 2 days after the doctor finalized my check ups.


thanks man.........


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

akanksha2015 said:


> I lodged the applicaiton on 19th Nov for Subclass 189, All certified documents were front loaded including PCC before 26th November itself.
> I havenot yet heard anything from the immi department. Is there any contact number of the department I need to dial and check on the status? I am from India.


Dear akanksha......

Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....

or

+61 731367000 -Brisbane Team (They could help only if your case allocated to this team)

all the best


----------



## GemRK (Feb 3, 2015)

akanksha2015 said:


> I lodged the applicaiton on 19th Nov for Subclass 189, All certified documents were front loaded including PCC before 26th November itself.
> I havenot yet heard anything from the immi department. Is there any contact number of the department I need to dial and check on the status? I am from India.


Dear akanksha......Let me know once you call the number [+61 131881 ] and how was the response so that I can follow up as I'm also on the same boat.

I'm for 189 with 65 points lodged on 26NOV like you with all documents uploaded but nothing heard till now.

Let me know...

Thanks.
GemRK


----------



## GemRK (Feb 3, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear akanksha......
> 
> Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....
> 
> ...



Dear Sivakumar SS,

What exactly we can ask them ? Is it like "I've lodged my application with all the relevant documents on 26 NOV for 189 PR with 65 but still waiting for the CO allocation and next steps ? or any better way to take it up ?"

Please help guide as I don't want to screw-up at the very end  

Thanks in advance my friend.


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

I also have the exact same case... I applied with all documents frontloaded on Nov 19 but have not yet heard anything from CO...


----------



## sprggn (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello all,

Good day.

I also applied on November 19, 2014 and haven't been contacted too.
I already finished uploading all required documents.
I have always thought that my delay was an isolated event.
But after seeing two other November 19 applicants with similar case, I'm now wondering if this is an applicant's issue or immigration's.

Will mailing or calling the department now help our case?


----------



## GemRK (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Sprggn,

I don't see there is any mailing-id to which we can shoot an email to seek the progress / update but do notice that contact number is available as mentioned by sivakumar ss:

Let me know if you call and get any response...


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

sprggn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Good day.
> 
> ...


I believe we have to give it a shot....

Hi Siva... I remember seeing an email address like [email protected] which we can use to raise query. Can you please share with us the complete email address. Furthermore, should we send immi the email or give them a call... 

Some expert advice is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GemRK (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah...some experts advice is much appreciated in this case and having an email-id details definitely helps too...

Would like to drop an email ASAP once I know the exact email address


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

If it helps you, the 50-60 day window is a rough approximation. It can take longer or lesser time, depending on circumstances, queues and your luck. In this case, the dept. was closed for Xmas and New Year's holidays, causing quite a backlog.

I had applied end of Nov 14, and got my CO allocation on 02.02.15. So hang in there and wait a little longer. They are working and going through the queue.


----------



## Damraw (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks to all the good folks here @ EF...who have helped us with queries and ton of information!

got our grants today!

Cheers and best of luck to all!!


----------



## vishuluvs (Jan 14, 2015)

Where can you check if a CO is allocated? Please help


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

vishuluvs said:


> Where can you check if a CO is allocated? Please help


You will receive an email if CO required any information thus letting you aware of the fact that a CO is allocated. Otherwise if your documents are complete, you will receive a direct grant.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Damraw said:


> Thanks to all the good folks here @ EF...who have helped us with queries and ton of information!
> 
> got our grants today!
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all!!


Congrats please update tracker


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

GemRK said:


> Dear Sivakumar SS,
> 
> What exactly we can ask them ? Is it like "I've lodged my application with all the relevant documents on 26 NOV for 189 PR with 65 but still waiting for the CO allocation and next steps ? or any better way to take it up ?"
> 
> ...


Dear Gemrk, ahsan, sprgg
*
"I've lodged my application with all the relevant documents on 26 NOV for 189 PR and I could delighted to know whether my uploaded documents are fine.
Hope it is fine, could please spare your time and have look in it."*

Like creamy words dear....

_*Please not to ask* how long will it takes or simply my status like that_


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ahsan_abbas said:


> I believe we have to give it a shot....
> 
> Hi Siva... I remember seeing an email address like [email protected] which we can use to raise query. Can you please share with us the complete email address. Furthermore, should we send immi the email or give them a call...
> 
> Some expert advice is much appreciated. Thanks.


yes dear AHSAN,

*[email protected]*


and request to mark as urgent


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Damraw said:


> Thanks to all the good folks here @ EF...who have helped us with queries and ton of information!
> 
> got our grants today!
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all!!


Many many hearty congratulations Damraw,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:

In fact my second congrats here........................


----------



## GemRK (Feb 3, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> yes dear AHSAN,
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ...


Thank You Siva for your response.

Do you mean in the email to request them to mark my visa application as 'urgent' along with your suggested "creamy words" ?

Just wanted to understand it perfect without in doubt 

Regards.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

GemRK said:


> Thank You Siva for your response.
> 
> Do you mean in the email to request them to mark my visa application as 'urgent' along with your suggested "creamy words" ?
> 
> ...


Yes dear...

Creamy words applicable both for mail and phone.


_Please dont curse me for using creamy words like this. lol :juggle:_


----------



## sprggn (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello Siva,

Thank you very much for the suggestion.
I'll send them an email or a call when I get home.

Is it alright if I call +61731367000 other than the general inquiry line (+61 131 881) even if there is no previous contact from the department? I believe that the former number is directed to the processing teams, right?

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Have a great day.


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

It seems to me that I have made an error by not uploading polio vaccination certificate. I thought that as its copy was required by IOM medical center; they would have uploaded it with my medicals. I have already attached all documents except this PVC. And I'm now uploading it right now.

I have not yet contacted by the CO but as per tracker sheet nearly all of the intended migrants close to my application date are given grants or are contacted by CO.

Can this be the reason that CO has not made any contact or not gaining direct grant besides being a Pakistani citizen?

Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

ahsan_abbas said:


> It seems to me that I have made an error by not uploading polio vaccination certificate. I thought that as its copy was required by IOM medical center; they would have uploaded it with my medicals. I have already attached all documents except this PVC. And I'm now uploading it right now.
> 
> I have not yet contacted by the CO but as per tracker sheet nearly all of the intended migrants close to my application date are given grants or are contacted by CO.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you upload the PVC and call them to "check" if the document has been received. Good luck!


----------



## sprggn (Feb 4, 2015)

hello november mates,

try sending them an email. i did it this morning and i got a grant after a few hours.
i respectfully inquired about my application like what Siva has suggested and i'm convinced it helped me get the grant immediately.

thank you very much to all for your support.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sprggn said:


> hello november mates,
> 
> try sending them an email. i did it this morning and i got a grant after a few hours.
> i respectfully inquired about my application like what Siva has suggested and i'm convinced it helped me get the grant immediately.
> ...


Congrats. Please update tracker


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sprggn said:


> Hello Siva,
> 
> Thank you very much for the suggestion.
> I'll send them an email or a call when I get home.
> ...



Yes dear that number is for both the processing teams in Brisbane and adelaide.

You are correct


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sprggn said:


> hello november mates,
> 
> try sending them an email. i did it this morning and i got a grant after a few hours.
> i respectfully inquired about my application like what Siva has suggested and i'm convinced it helped me get the grant immediately.
> ...


Many many hearty congratulations *sprggn*,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy this Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Siva

Are processing teams based in adelaide and brisbane only


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hey Siva
> 
> Are processing teams based in adelaide and brisbane only


Dear I am not sure,

But based on our visa tracker, 

*Adelaide Teams: 2,4,5,6,7,8 ,23 & other
Brisbane Teams: 14, 32,33,34 & other*


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

even i think so..havent seen any other teams apart from the ones in brisbane and adelaide


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Shiva,

You suggested to drop a mail with some creamy words if someone is not getting the grant. I want to know after how many days one should shoot email ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Hey Shiva,
> 
> You suggested to drop a mail with some creamy words if someone is not getting the grant. I want to know after how many days one should shoot email ?


Dear 

my creamy words are to talk politely with Aussies guys, which would help them to understand your words and return helpful to you.

In case you talk in rough words(like what we do locally), will it be work with them. We are dependent on them not they.

Moreover, Whenever any official meetings or purpose, it is a professional ethic to be cool and use soft words.....

Next point

If someone is not getting grant, that It could be because of their fraudulent documents or false information or any mismatch in EOI and VISA or unable to prove their claim for 60 points. In very worst case it happens....


Last point
Should have to wait for 50-60 days.....then can contact them....


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> my creamy words are to talk politely with Aussies guys, which would help them to understand your words and return helpful to you.
> 
> ...


Dear Shiva,

Thanks for the reply. 

I just want to know the time to contact them if someone did not get Grant after a specific time. I am really sorry if my words offended you but seriously I did not mean that.

Thank you once again for your prompt response.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Dear Shiva,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


No problem dear Dheeraj...

Confused words: *not getting grant vs Delay in grant*


Now I understand, you mean to say delay in grant........


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Guys 

Followed you day by day , I am currently in sydney holding higher education student visa and thanks for all your useful information , I applied for 189 visa in November, actually My CO Alocated 14 Jan 2015 and documents requested were form 80, PCC and Medical , examinations completed and updated automatically then uploaded my Form 80 and PCC as well on 5th Feb 2015 and send an email to CO , attached the requested docs in that email again, informed the CO regarding the completion of my documents, today is the 4th day of silence and stress and have no idea how many days I have to wait like this, as I have applied onshore, does anybody have any idea how long it takes time usually to get the result ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Followed you day by day , I am currently in sydney holding higher education student visa and thanks for all your useful information , I applied for 189 visa in November, actually My CO Alocated 14 Jan 2015 and documents requested were form 80, PCC and Medical , examinations completed and updated automatically then uploaded my Form 80 and PCC as well on 5th Feb 2015 and send an email to CO , attached the requested docs in that email again, informed the CO regarding the completion of my documents, today is the 4th day of silence and stress and have no idea how many days I have to wait like this, as I have applied onshore, does anybody have any idea how long it takes time usually to get the result ?


Bob just call them up and politely ask have they recieved documents and is everything ok now do they need anymore documents. Post that they will send you grant


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

I really don't want to follow it after only one working day, don't you think its better to wait for some more time?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> I really don't want to follow it after only one working day, don't you think its better to wait for some more time?


Ok you can do that also but whenever you call be polite and inquire about reciept of documents then ask about your status


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you have any idea guys Visa application lodged date: 6 Nov 2014 CO contact : 14 Jan 2015 (requested pcc,medicals,form80) Uploaded and emailed CO: 5th Feb 2015 Today is 12th of November !!! Its 7 days It seems they have not cleared the November cases yet , is there any body else from november who has not received any result ?
It seems all of you in November gang has got your grants execpt me only !!!


----------



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Bob 

If it makes you feel better, i had also applied in November, got CO on 30th Jan, mailed requested documents on 9th February but no further correspondence since then  

But at least we have a CO, so things are definitely moving forward albeit slowly !

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> Do you have any idea guys Visa application lodged date: 6 Nov 2014 CO contact : 14 Jan 2015 (requested pcc,medicals,form80) Uploaded and emailed CO: 5th Feb 2015 Today is 12th of November !!! Its 7 days It seems they have not cleared the November cases yet , is there any body else from november who has not received any result ?
> It seems all of you in November gang has got your grants execpt me only !!!


One of mine friend is there in forum:

DR Max applied nov 09th


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

when the case officer request you more documents like PCC , Medical and form 80 , does it mean that you have claimed 60 points or have you ever seen anybody who got CO and asked for normal documents and after that CO CALCULATE THE POINTS ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> Do you have any idea guys Visa application lodged date: 6 Nov 2014 CO contact : 14 Jan 2015 (requested pcc,medicals,form80) Uploaded and emailed CO: 5th Feb 2015 Today is 12th of November !!! Its 7 days It seems they have not cleared the November cases yet , is there any body else from november who has not received any result ?
> It seems all of you in November gang has got your grants execpt me only !!!


Call them


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

I had been sent an email last week to the department and today I received this:
---------
Thank you according to case notes there are no other outstanding requirements that you need to provide.
In the interim thank you for your patience.
----------
Do you guys have any idea?


----------



## Bob Persian (Feb 9, 2015)

WOW !!!
Got the Golden email today !!!
Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
I have updated my visa tracker status.
wish you get yours very soon.


----------



## js888 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Bob!


----------



## KiranKokkiri (Feb 17, 2015)

Bob,

How long did it take after you have sent them the documents?
We were asked Form80 and PCC on 19th Jan 2015 and we have submitted on 27-Jan-2015. I still hear anything back from CO.

Should i contact them though email to know the status?

THanks,
KIran


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

KiranKokkiri said:


> Bob,
> 
> How long did it take after you have sent them the documents?
> We were asked Form80 and PCC on 19th Jan 2015 and we have submitted on 27-Jan-2015. I still hear anything back from CO.
> ...


Just call these numbers

+61 331881

or 

direct # to Adelaide/brisbane teams : +61 7 31367000


----------



## KiranKokkiri (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the number. I will call them tomorrow. Has anyone applied in November 2014 and still waiting for the visa grant? 

Just checking if I am the only unlucky one..


----------



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am still waiting for a decision. 

CO requested few more documents and I had uploaded them on 9th Feb.


----------



## KiranKokkiri (Feb 17, 2015)

I generally heard CO would come back in 10-12 days but it's been more than 20 days I aubmitted the docs and I am still waiting for a response.

I am not sure if I have to press the panic button.


----------



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would say that you should wait with panic button  

Generally they give you 28 days to upload all the documents or a decision would be made anyway !! so my suggestion would be to wait until that deadline at least, and if nothing happens then you can always give them a call .


----------



## js888 (Feb 9, 2015)

hi guys, i just wanted to share that I received my grant today.  I have applied on 10th of November. thank you to all who have been very supportive in this thread. I hope everyone will get their grant soon.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

js888 said:


> hi guys, i just wanted to share that I received my grant today.  I have applied on 10th of November. thank you to all who have been very supportive in this thread. I hope everyone will get their grant soon.


Congrats

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

KiranKokkiri said:


> I generally heard CO would come back in 10-12 days but it's been more than 20 days I aubmitted the docs and I am still waiting for a response.
> 
> I am not sure if I have to press the panic button.


Be polite and call them at 3.30 am ist. Magic will happen if all things are right.

Start politely, good morning this is kiran from india, a 189/190 visa applicant. Recently Co asked me to submit ......docs & l uploaded the same. If possible could spare ur time & check whether it is fine & plz let me know, if I missed any thing from my side

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## js888 (Feb 9, 2015)

*thanks*



XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


congratulations to you as well Xingsingh!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

js888 said:


> congratulations to you as well Xingsingh!


Thanks jss

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## KiranKokkiri (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have called them today at 5:30 IST. The person replied that everything is good from our side and they are waiting for a few final checks to be made and we should be hearing back from then soon.

Until then, Fingers Crossed !! 

Thanks for your help in getting the status checked.

Regards
Kiran


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

js888 said:


> hi guys, i just wanted to share that I received my grant today.  I have applied on 10th of November. thank you to all who have been very supportive in this thread. I hope everyone will get their grant soon.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dheeraj (Aug 20, 2014)

Bob Persian said:


> I had been sent an email last week to the department and today I received this:
> ---------
> Thank you according to case notes there are no other outstanding requirements that you need to provide.
> In the interim thank you for your patience.
> ...


Hey Bob

What was the format of the email that you have sent for status check ?
Do I need to include my TRN number or anything while asking for status ?
Can you please share the format, it will be a great help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

js888 said:


> hi guys, i just wanted to share that I received my grant today.  I have applied on 10th of November. thank you to all who have been very supportive in this thread. I hope everyone will get their grant soon.


Many many hearty congratulations js ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## js888 (Feb 9, 2015)

*thanks!*



sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations js ,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Yeah, no doubt! It is like winning the gold medal!  Thank you Sivakumar and everyone in this group! The forum really helped me a lot!


----------



## KiranKokkiri (Feb 17, 2015)

Dear js888,

Can you please let me know the name of the case officer assigned to you ans the dates when CO was first assigned and when you submitted the documents?

I applied on 13-Nov and still waiting for my grant.

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## Andrew Chunis (Feb 17, 2015)

KiranKokkiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have called them today at 5:30 IST. The person replied that everything is good from our side and they are waiting for a few final checks to be made and we should be hearing back from then soon.
> 
> ...



Goodluck Kiran! :welcome:


----------



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

got the grant today  

guess i am amongst last few from November batch who were waiting for a grant ! In my case seems like the CO waited until almost the business end of 28 days deadline.


time line 

Invitation: 22nd Oct
applied : 19th Nov
CO: 30th Jan
Grant: 24th feb


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

swede1234 said:


> got the grant today
> 
> guess i am amongst last few from November batch who were waiting for a grant ! In my case seems like the CO waited until almost the business end of 28 days deadline.
> 
> ...


Many many hearty congratulations ,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## chuckie77 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Still waiting!*

My partner and I were invited in Oct to apply.

Application lodged through a Migration Agent on 19 Nov.
Health: 6th Dec
CO: 28th Jan
PCC: 5th Feb
Grant: Not yet......


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Chuckie, whether you or the agent have to call them...
you can know which team is it by checking the CO email...
its a thing most people do when there is a delay.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Dheeraj said:


> Congrats!!!!


Dheeraj your time line says you submitted eoi before receiving your EA outcome. How was this possible.. You need to wait for outcome first?


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

The purpose of this post is to connect with folks moving to Sydney in May 2015. We all know that search for accommodation and job hunt in a new country can be overwhelming.

I am particularly interested in booking accommodating using airbnb.com from India only so that i don't have to worry about finding a place to live for the initial settling down period. Airbnb is very trusted and i have shortlisted accommodation in the range of $300/week inside Sydney CBD area.

However, this amount can easily be further reduced (close to half) if i can find someone to share the flat/room with. We all know how expensive Sydney is and every penny saved is money earned. 

Apart from accommodation, connecting with folks new to the country will be very useful to have some sense of support in the Australia. So, yea Please drop me a PM or reply to the post if you wanna join this endeavour.

My home city is Delhi/NCR.

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## chuckie77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks spiritstallion!

So we have chased it with the department in Brisbane who just say that the delay is due to 'system problems that will hopefully be resolved soon'. 
They don't state what the system problems are nor will they commit to a timeframe when the issues will be resolved. 
Bearing in mind that the application was submitted on 21st Nov, a CO was assigned on 30th Jan, it's way beyond the 3 months processing time. Has anyone else had this issue?
We have found an online tracker where applicants log their application status and we are the ONLY ones that I can see that have lodged a November application yet to see a grant. Is this something we should be worried about? Does anyone have any other advice?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Seniors and Experts!

I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.

(All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)

*Points = 60, 261313, 189*

*Main Applicant*
ACS reference number
IELTS TRF (7 each)


Passport – First 2 Pages only
Marriage certificate
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Education*
Bachelor Degree
Bachelor Transcript
Masters Degree
Masters Transcript

*Employment *
Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
Bank Statements


*Spouse *
Passport - First 2 pages only
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
English Proficiency Certificate from her university
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Forms (In PDF)*
Form 80
Form 1221


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

tahirrauf said:


> Hello Seniors and Experts!
> 
> I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.
> 
> ...



everything looks fine mate,
Try to upload birth certificate of you and your spouse,

If not available, submit any other proof to support BC


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> everything looks fine mate,
> Try to upload birth certificate of you and your spouse,
> 
> If not available, submit any other proof to support BC


Thanks Siva Kumar,

Its mentioned on the immi site that we can give Passport pages as a proof of birth, if certificate is not available. I hope that can work.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

tahirrauf said:


> Thanks Siva Kumar,
> 
> Its mentioned on the immi site that we can give Passport pages as a proof of birth, if certificate is not available. I hope that can work.


100 % mate,

Funda is that : as it is having your DOB proof and photo which is a nation identity document as well


----------



## chuckie77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Grant landed yesterday!! Whoop!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

chuckie77 said:


> Grant landed yesterday!! Whoop!


Many many hearty congratulations chuckie
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## Ravikrishna (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I was asked to submit Form80 and my Bachelors Marklist by the CO. But when i scanned them as a single document, they both comes to a size more than 5mb limit. Is it okay if i scan the Form80 in B&W except for the signature page? Regarding the marklists, the actual size was 8.7mb which was compressed to 7.5mb using an online tool. And it looks really hard to reduce the size again. Can we just email the 7.5mb document to CO and explain the situation? Or is there any other work around? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was asked to submit Form80 and my Bachelors Marklist by the CO. But when i scanned them as a single document, they both comes to a size more than 5mb limit. Is it okay if i scan the Form80 in B&W except for the signature page? Regarding the marklists, the actual size was 8.7mb which was compressed to 7.5mb using an online tool. And it looks really hard to reduce the size again. Can we just email the 7.5mb document to CO and explain the situation? Or is there any other work around? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I am surprised why you didnt submit form 80 earlier, No many are lucky to get VISA grant without it......

1.Fill the form 80 expect signature 
2.Save as xps file and convert it into pdf using online tool
3. signature page alone take print out; sign it ; scan and save as pdf
4. Merge all the pages using tools in online

size will be around 2 -3 mb....

send to CO as seperate files 1. form 80 2. Edu doc

all the best


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Got the Grant on 25th March.
I really am glad to be part of this forum and thank you all for helping me out, hope I can contribute in the same measure.

Thanks again!


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the Grant on 25th March.
> I really am glad to be part of this forum and thank you all for helping me out, hope I can contribute in the same measure.
> ...


Many many hearty congratulations Expecting 189
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Expecting 189
> Won the golden :first:
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks Buddy.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the Grant on 25th March.
> I really am glad to be part of this forum and thank you all for helping me out, hope I can contribute in the same measure.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

div1220 said:


> hi i have applied on 26 nov..add me in the list


HI Can you tell me how much of ICT experience you have ? I have a total of 3.3 ICT experience with a relevant bachelors but as ACS will deduct 2 years and now i am left with 1.3 years . can you suggest if its a good idea to apply for assessment ? as of now i am studying master if information systems at the university o Melbourne and can also apply after i finishing my degree.


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

Correct, send a separate mail to the CO as well.


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Thanks Buddy.


Congrats!!!


----------



## deeps.vaishu (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Guys,
We face some strange issue today. Today we submitted the visa application(189) for myself, my husband and my kid. 
When I log into my ImmiAccount, I see a button with label - "Get Health Details" for each of us, when I click that for my husband and kid, I was to generate a pdf. However, when I click it for me, I don't see any link coming up from where I can download the pdf to go ahead for the medical examination. Have any of you faced any such issue earlier? If not, can you please tell me whom should I contact on this regards? I suspect some issue in their website. I even tried this with many browsers like IE and Chrome. However, the issue remains the same.

Thanks


----------



## rajeshnyk (Nov 4, 2015)

deeps.vaishu said:


> Hello Guys,
> We face some strange issue today. Today we submitted the visa application(189) for myself, my husband and my kid.
> When I log into my ImmiAccount, I see a button with label - "Get Health Details" for each of us, when I click that for my husband and kid, I was to generate a pdf. However, when I click it for me, I don't see any link coming up from where I can download the pdf to go ahead for the medical examination. Have any of you faced any such issue earlier? If not, can you please tell me whom should I contact on this regards? I suspect some issue in their website. I even tried this with many browsers like IE and Chrome. However, the issue remains the same.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, do you still have same problem? or were you able to submit the health checks of your family (since its been over a month now)?


----------

